# Privacy Fence



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Does anyone on here work in fencing or know what the average per foot charge is for a good privacy fence (not the vinyl type)?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Do it yourself. Heck if you buy the panels and 4x4s I will come help you with the install. Give a weekend and you will have your privacy fence installed.

If you do it yourself rent a post hole auger. Punch the holes and set posts on friday evening. Then Saturday start installing the panels.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Have to agree with Bigs on this one. Surveyor's string, level, and some basic common sense is all that's really required to do the job well.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

you might cosider a post sleeve or a product like Postsaver


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Its pretty easy! I have done it ! 

EXCEPT the holes I had some brawny lad dig them for me. There was a guy here on M-S that digs post holes. I can't remember his name but thats the hardest part to do.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Don't forget, the "pretty" side of the fence (typically the side you can't see the posts on) must face your neighbor. Unless you have local ordinances that reverse this, its the law in Michigan. 

If your privacy fence has the same appearance from either side, then its not an issue.


----------



## april_luv (Sep 9, 2010)

hi guys......

seems you have an interesting topic in here. fence makes a lot of 

difference, it adds beauty and keep our children from danger.


----------



## Full Choke (Jan 16, 2003)

Why not vinyl ? Price issue ? Appearance ?
I'm in the fence business and would be glad to give you any help I can.
Steve


----------



## Brock (Oct 27, 2000)

You are probably looking at $15-20 a foot for a wood fence. It really depends on type, how many gates and the terrain. A vinyl fence will be $25-35 depending on the same factors. 

I install fencing, shoot me a PM if you have any questions.
Matt


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

i moved in to town had to build a fence for best friend [dog] . i used all treated 4x4 and 5/4 boards it is really solid sold out last me . like stated early ront an auger or get a strong friend for the holes. not real sure right off how big my lot is but i had around 3000.00 in it which didn"t include the south which has a fence already. on thing take the time to CALL MISS DIG . if you need any info let me know but for sure run a string both for height an straight


----------

